# 189 visa: How confident one should be after receiving and invitation?



## hat343 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have been reading about the 189 permanent residency visa. It is not clear to me how guaranteed that one will obtain such a visa after receiving an invitation to apply?

Suppose I have 65 points (minimum is 60) and I receive an invitation to apply. If I proceed and pay all the fees and prove that I indeed have all the necessary qualifications, is that it? Is there anything that can lead to me not obtaining the visa?

Best,
Badi


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

If you have received an invition to apply then as long as all the information you provided in your EoI is correct then you should be granted a visa.

The only things that could stop you are if:

1. You have overestimated your points. There are several ways this might occur.
2. You have a medical issue so that you don't meet public interest criteria 4005.
3. You have had problems with the police and don't meet the character criteria.

Regards


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

This is really helpful question and answer. I have just applied for EOI for subclass 190 state sponsored and I believe the mentioned 3 points are valid here as well. Fingers crossed.

Further please if anyone can help me on the points part, I have claimed 60 points as below:
Age: 28 <30 points>
Education: Bachelors of Technology (Assessed by EA as Professional Engineer, Skill Level 1) <15 points>
Work Experience: 6+ years as assessed and approved by EA <10 points>
State Nomination: For SA <5 points>

So, this makes a total of 60 points. With this, I would like to know if there are any chances that post getting an invite and filing for the PR Visa, my claimed 60 points may go down by any chance. Age and State points are crystal clear and Education and Work Ex have been assessed by EA as positive. Are there any chances of refusal wrt claimed points in EOI?

Any inputs will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you have the evidence to support your claimed points, then those shouldn't be an issue. So as long as you pass the medical and character assessments, you should be in a good position to be granted a visa.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks maggie, that's what I needed


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks maggie, that's what I needed to know


----------

